# The Wild Side Offers New Vintage Patch Collection Of Dog Breeds



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Wild Side recently created a new heat-applied 3-D Vintage Patch collection that focuses on dogs. This line of textured designs uses puff embossing to create a realistic raised-stitch sewn patch. 

More than 50 breeds are represented from Australian Shepherds and Bloodhounds to Shih Tzus and Vizslas. The full-front artwork features the breed and date it was established. These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100 percent cotton, 100 percent polyester, and cotton-polyester blends. 

The Wild Side offers a great start-up package that includes three pieces of all 54 designs for only $140. This provides an economical way to purchase the entire line without having to purchase a dozen of each design. The best-selling breeds can be reordered. 

They print like hot split transfers and offer great washability. There is a $100 minimum and designs are sold individually by the dozen. Orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the new Vintage Patch dog breed collection, go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Vintage Patch Collection . The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] Side.com or visit www.theWild Side.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

